# Home Made Racing Drink Supplements?



## bellullabob (Jan 8, 2004)

Cat 1 racer and tend to hit the wall at the two hour mark. Looking for a home made drink additive that will keep me "fueled" for 2 1/2 hour races. Heed was my go to drink for racing but was recently told I should really be using the same drink during training as well (in slightly lower dosages to get my digestive system used to processing the drink while ridding hard). This would mean more large cans of heed than I am willing to pay for! Any good suggestions with quantities/dosages would be appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## ROPECHA (Jan 5, 2012)

You should try carbomax, very inexpensive and just as good as heed. Also you can add your own flavors to it . Cost less than $20 for three pound container, this would be your best bet.


----------



## ROPECHA (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry I forgot the home made alternative. I been working on a few versions: honey,with sea salt. 
Also I dehydrate fruit,orange slices,put into coffee grinder,pass through a fine sieve add a pinch of sea salt. Add the powder to your bottles w/water to taste,then add honey. two tablespoons of honey = 1 packet of gel. Mix it the way it works for you. Good luck.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

60-70g of maltodextrine mixed with a NUUN electrolyte tablet per bidon per hour. Works out to 75c a bidon.


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

pagey said:


> 60-70g of maltodextrine mixed with a NUUN electrolyte tablet per bidon per hour. Works out to 75c a bidon.


Aha..That's exactly what I use. In the UK a 5KG tub of malto is about £15. I just flavour it with blackcurrant cordial. If it's hot I skip the cordial and use Nuun tablets instead. One of the things about malto is it's not too sweet, so you can mix it fairly strong without it getting sickly. It does need some sort of flavour though (nuun etc.) or it tastes like skimmed milk.

You can also try mixing the malto 2:1 with fructose (you can buy it in supermarkets, though fructose is bloomin' sweet!) there's some evidence that you can take on more calories per hour this way.

Usual recommendation is 1g of carbs per KG of bodyweight per hour, so if you're 70 kilos, you'd take on 70g (280 cals) per hour. The idea of the fructose is it's absorbed by a different part of the gut so you might be able to take on more cals per hour using the 2:1 (this is more for Ironman and enduro stuff really)


----------



## wavewagon (Apr 7, 2009)

I race Cat2 and train quite a bit and was also searching for alternatives. One goal was to save some money since the pre made mixes are so expensive. I also wanted to use high quality ingreadient to maximize performance and have the ability to tailor the drinks to my individual training and racing needs. It is still a work in progress but here is what I use now.

Homebrew sports drink:
-Dextrose, sucrose and maltdextrin (mostly dextrose and maltdextrin)
-Salt mix; sea salt, losalt substitute, Ca/Mg powder
-BCAA powder
-Caffeine
-Grape Koolaide to taste. I have also been using ground up freeze dried fruit for natural fruit taste and sugars

Not too sweet and making from scratch allows me to tailor to my needs, for example, on hot days I up the salt some, for racing change ratio of sugars


----------



## bellullabob (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for the input! Some great info here on how to start experimenting!


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

Accelerade nuf said


----------



## wavewagon (Apr 7, 2009)

x3speed said:


> Accelerade nuf said


To me Accelerade = high fructose drink. There main sugar content is sucrose (glucose-fructose disaccharide) and fructose with some maltdextrin. I prefer glucose and matldextrin (glucose polymer) as my main sugars to drive Glycolisis most efficiently.

I like how Accelerade has some amino acids via whey protein. The only problem with protein powders in sports drinks is the taste when the drinks warm up. I have been using branch chain amino acid powders and they seem to provide a similar benefit and the taste is much better when the drink gets warm.


----------

